# La fin de Codewarrior sur Macintosh



## Didier Guillion (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Voici qu'est enfin officialisé ce que l'on apprehendait depuis quelques temps mais que l'on soupconnait néanmoins, Codewarrior s'arrete sur Mac.

Personnellement, je ne pense pas que cela soit une bonne nouvelle. J'utilise intensivement CW et XCode pour différents projets et XCode ne m'a jamais semblé destiné à une utilisation professionnelle et fiable : lent, lourd, buggé, évoluant lentement. De plus le code généré ne me semble vraiment pas "au top" (mais là cela dépends plus de GCC)

Alors, je dirait, encore une mauvaise nouvelle, les développeurs n'auront plus le choix, ce sera XCode ou rien. Mais, bon, il faut positiver, qui se préoccupe encore de développer pour Mac ?

Cordialement


----------



## Céroce (1 Août 2005)

Oui, c'est triste, mais je pense que CodeWarrior n'était pas assez innovant par rapport à xCode pour demeurer. Je veux dire, quand CodeWarrior est arrivé sous Système 7, tout le monde s'y ai mis, parce que les outils d'Apple étaient très lourds et compliqués à utiliser.

Bref, c'est de la faute à MetroWerks s'il ne trouvaient plus assez de clients sur Mac, parce que justement xCode ne manque pas de défauts, et il y a de quoi faire mieux.


Maintenant, nous n'avons plus qu'à espérer que Peupeul améliore xCode; j'observe une grosse amélioration qualitative à chaque version, souhaitons qu'ils continue dans cette voie, malgrès l'absence de concurrence.


----------



## Ludopac (1 Août 2005)

Je trouve ce point de vue assez pessimiste. Oui l'arrêt de CodeWarrior n'est pas une excellente nouvelle, mais pour ma part je trouve Xcode s'améliore de plus en plus.

Et pronostiquer la fin du développement d'applications pour Mac OS X est à mon avis une erreur.

Les gros éditeurs Microsoft, Adobe et Macromédia suiveront Apple car le marché n'est pas négligeable.

Quand aux petits développeurs ils sont bien plus nombreux depuis Mac OS X quand même. L'arrivée de Mac OS X a vu prospérer les freewares, shareware et autres petites applications. Et on en trouve de très bonne facture.


----------



## Balooners (1 Août 2005)

Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> Et on en trouve de très bonne facture.




Oui oui, D-Vision par Exemple


----------



## Ludopac (1 Août 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, D-Vision par Exemple



Ça c'est gentil  Mais je ne parlais pas pour moi


----------



## Didier Guillion (2 Août 2005)

Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ce point de vue assez pessimiste. Oui l'arrêt de CodeWarrior n'est pas une excellente nouvelle, mais pour ma part je trouve Xcode s'améliore de plus en plus.



Je vient, dans l'optique de passage sur MacIntel de transférer une de mes application de CW à XCode.
C'est une application assez importante (env un million de ligne de code).
Je peut donc comparer les deux environnements sur les meme sources.
Et bien, il n'y a pas photo. 
C'est comme si tu comparait un Restaurant 3 etoiles à un MacBurger.
Rien que le temps de compilation sur XCode est prohibitif, l'éditeur de texte rame, des que tu fait quoi que ce soit tu te retrouve avec l'écran plein de fenetres, de temps en temps XCode decide, on ne sait pourquoi de tout recompiler, tu peut alors aller te faire un café...
Et puis des crash, des sorties inopinées, etc.

Quand aux améliorations, cela fait 3 ans que l'on attends le deboggeur pour AppleScript Studio.
La seule chose qu'Apple à fait c'est d'ajouter dans la doc qu'il ne fonctionnait pas.
En 3 ans...


Pour moi, XCode reste un excellent produit, tant qu'il est gratuit. C'est super pour s'initier à la programmation sur de petits projets. Ce n'est, en aucun cas, destiné à une utilisation professionnelle intensive. C'est comme si tu voulait taper un livre sur TextEdit, c'est possible, mais ce n'est pas fait pour.



> Et pronostiquer la fin du développement d'applications pour Mac OS X est à mon avis une erreur.


J'espere que tu n'a pas pris ceci au premier degré...



> Les gros éditeurs Microsoft, Adobe et Macromédia suiveront Apple car le marché n'est pas négligeable.



J'evite personnellement de prendre Microsoft comme référence de ce qui est faisaible et de ce qui est fait.




> Quand aux petits développeurs ils sont bien plus nombreux depuis Mac OS X quand même. L'arrivée de Mac OS X a vu prospérer les freewares, shareware et autres petites applications. Et on en trouve de très bonne facture.



Si tu te base sur les 30 000 projets OpenSource annoncé par Job, oui.
Si tu gratte un peu et regarde combien sont reellement actif, tu peut paniquer.

Cordialement


----------



## FredoMkb (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour 

Pour ma part, très néophite en la matière, mais ayant goûté un peu à AppleScript Studio, je trouve XCode vraiment bien, accèssible aux débutants comme moi, et avec des possibilités plus pointues pour les développeurs plus confirmés. 

Bien sûr, je ne peux pas apprécier cet environnement du point de vue du développeur professionnel, et je veux bien croire que XCode n'est pas vraiment taillé pour de tels travaux lourds et intensifs (j'ai noté, à mon petiti niveau, des lenteurs et instabilités parfois pénalisantes), mais, tout compte fait, à y regarder de près, il n'y a pas, à l'heure actuelle, beaucoup d'alternatives crédibles sous OsX, hormis le défunt Code Warrior.

Seulement, ayant acheté Code Warrior il y a quelques années, dans l'espoir de débuter et m'autoformer en petite programmation, je dois avouer que tous mes efforts on été infructueux, et les maux de tête quasi permanents, pour des résultats nuls. Car, il faut l'avouer, ce n'est pas un environnement facilement accèssible aux débutants et autodidactes, tant il était (je ne sais pas pour les dernières versions) fouillis et complèxe.

D'accord, mon témoignage n'est pas représentatif, car je n'ai aucune formation en programmation, et cet environnement était plutôt dédié à ceux qui ont une certaine base (ou une base certaine plutôt) théorique et pratique en développement...

Ceci étant dit, comme Didier, je trouve que la disparition de Code Warrior n'est absolument pas une bonne nouvelle, ce n'est jamais bon, pour l'utilisateur/consommateur final, qu'un produit se trouve propulsé en tant que monopole dans un secteur précis...

Les outils de développement d'Apple sont de bonne facture, agréables et accèssibles au plus grand nombre, proposant des options avancées pour les utilisateurs expérimentés, mais ça manque, à ce que j'ai pu constater à mon niveau (et l'avis de Didier confirme mon impression), de rapidité et de robustesse lui permettant de s'affirmer comme un outil à destination des professionnels.

J'espère qu'un autre protagoniste viendra bientôt (avec les MacTel peut-être) occuper une place sur la scène du développement professionnel sous Mac, ce sera, à ne point douter, un bienfait pour tous...


----------



## Ludopac (2 Août 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Je vient, dans l'optique de passage sur MacIntel de transférer une de mes application de CW à XCode.
> C'est une application assez importante (env un million de ligne de code).
> Je peut donc comparer les deux environnements sur les meme sources.
> Et bien, il n'y a pas photo.
> ...



N'y aurait il pas en fait une partie de tes reproches qui tiennent de l'habitude ? La vitesse de compilation est sans doute le principal problème.

J'avoue que je ne connais pas code warrior donc je ne peux pas comparer. Je connais d'autres développeurs qui se plaignaiet aussi de Xcode et qui sont plutôt satisfait de la version actuelle. 
Donc ça évolue quand même  

Pour les fenêtres trop nombreuses à l'écran, c'est peut-être une question dé réglage ?




			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, XCode reste un excellent produit, tant qu'il est gratuit. C'est super pour s'initier à la programmation sur de petits projets. Ce n'est, en aucun cas, destiné à une utilisation professionnelle intensive. C'est comme si tu voulait taper un livre sur TextEdit, c'est possible, mais ce n'est pas fait pour.



C'est possible. Il faut espérer que l'arrêt de Code Warrior pousse Apple à l'améliorer. 



			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> J'espere que tu n'a pas pris ceci au premier degré...



Si 




			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> J'evite personnellement de prendre Microsoft comme référence de ce qui est faisaible et de ce qui est fait.



Je ne le prenais en exemple juste dans le but de dire que les éditeurs qui comptent aux yeux d'un grand nombre d'utilisateur continueront à développer sur Mac.




			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Si tu te base sur les 30 000 projets OpenSource annoncé par Job, oui.
> Si tu gratte un peu et regarde combien sont reellement actif, tu peut paniquer.



Je ne me base pas sur cela 
Je me base sur le fait que si je je cherche un logiciel pour faire une chose précise, là où sous Mac OS 9 j'avais le choix entre un ou deux logiciel, sous Mac OS X j'ai un bien plus grand choix.

Exemple, sous Mac OS 9 pour les clients ftp, fetch n'avait pas beaucoup de concurrent. La liste des clients ftp sous Mac OS X est bien plus longue.

Idem pour les editeurs de fichiers, là où BBEDit était quasiment seul, on en trouve beaucoup aujourd'hui.

Je crois que je pourrais donner des tas d'exemples de ce type : logiciel de gravure, traitement d'images...

Donc personnellement je pense que le développement sur Mac ne s'est jamais aussi bien porté que depuis Mac OS X.

Mais je le répète, je suis bien d'accord pour dire que l'arrêt de code warrior n'est pas du tout une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## FredoMkb (2 Août 2005)

Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me base pas sur cela
> Je me base sur le fait que si je je cherche un logiciel pour faire une chose précise, là où sous Mac OS 9 j'avais le choix entre un ou deux logiciel, sous Mac OS X j'ai un bien plus grand choix.


Je pense que l'adoption d'un noyeux Unix sous OsX n'est pas étranger à ce fénomène, puisque beaucoup de développeurs du "monde libre" se sont intéressés à notre plateforme, pour notre plus grand bonheur faut avouer... 



			
				Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> Exemple, sous Mac OS 9 pour les clients ftp, fetch n'avait pas beaucoup de concurrent. La liste des clients ftp sous Mac OS X est bien plus longue.


Il y avait aussi l'excellent "Transmit", que j'utilise toujours, mais c'est vrai que dans ce domaine OsX propose bien plus de solutions... 



			
				Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> Idem pour les editeurs de fichiers, là où BBEDit était quasiment seul, on en trouve beaucoup aujourd'hui.


Bein, là en revanche je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord. Certes, BBEdit était une référence sous Os9, et pour beaucoup ça le reste encore sous OsX, mais il y avait en la matière pas mal d'autres logiciels de traitement de texte sous Os9, avec une offre relativement complète pour tous les usages...

D'ailleurs, je constate que les programmes qui avaient un certain succès sous Os9 ont, pour la plupart, fait une migration réussie sous OsX, et, beaucoup d'utilisateurs préfèrent continuer à travailler avec des logiciels qu'ils connaîssent bien plutôt qu'aller sans cesse à la découverte, parfois très décévante (malgré les articles élogiaux parus ci et là), d'autres solutiones alternatives... 

Un exemple en ce qui me concerne est l'excellent traitement de texte "TexEdit-Plus", qui demeure, encore sous OsX, un très bon logiciel.

Il n'empêche, l'offre s'est bien ettofée sous OsX, est c'est plutôt une bonne chose 



			
				Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> Donc personnellement je pense que le développement sur Mac ne s'est jamais aussi bien porté que depuis Mac OS X.


C'est vrai, j'ai aussi cette impression, même si je dois quand-même déplorer, malgré la joliesse de l'interface graphique du système X, un plus grand manque de cohérence dans la conception graphique et ergonomique des programmes...



			
				Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> Mais je le répète, je suis bien d'accord pour dire que l'arrêt de code warrior n'est pas du tout une bonne nouvelle.


Nous sommes d'accord


----------



## Ludopac (2 Août 2005)

FredoMkb a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que l'adoption d'un noyeux Unix sous OsX n'est pas étranger à ce fénomène, puisque beaucoup de développeurs du "monde libre" se sont intéressés à notre plateforme, pour notre plus grand bonheur faut avouer...



Oui et je pense que la mise à disposition d'outils de développement qui sont quand même pas trop mal foutu n'y est pas non plus pour rien 




			
				FredoMkb a dit:
			
		

> Bein, là en revanche je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord. Certes, BBEdit était une référence sous Os9, et pour beaucoup ça le reste encore sous OsX, mais il y avait en la matière pas mal d'autres logiciels de traitement de texte sous Os9, avec une offre relativement complète pour tous les usages...



Je dis pas qu'un logiciel a réussi à le remplacer  Mais on a d'autres offres. J'utilise pour ma part Simultron pour tout ce qui est édition de fichier php, html et autres langages Web. Il n'est pas aussi puissant que BBEdit, mais il est en freeware et s'en sort tout de même plutôt bien 


Pour en revenir à CodeWarrior, le problème a été la revente de leur compilateur Intel il y a peu. S'ils ne les avaient pas vendu, ils auraient sans doute pu continuer sur Mac.
C'est bien dommage, mais peut-être que d'autres compilateurs viendront avec les Mac/Intel. On aura déjà certainement ceux d'Intel et sans doute d'autres.

Et puis bon si Adobe se met à utiliser Xcode, c'est qu'il est tout de même une solution envisageable pour les professionnels et pas seulement un jouet pour débutant. Photoshop n'est pas une petite Application


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Août 2005)

Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> Et puis bon si Adobe se met à utiliser Xcode, c'est qu'il est tout de même une solution envisageable pour les professionnels et pas seulement un jouet pour débutant. Photoshop n'est pas une petite Application



D'abord cela reste a prouver.
Ensuite, que c'est la meme version que celle que le grand public aura (je doute qu'Apple utilise le meme XCode que nous pour developper ses propres applications)
Enfin, meme s'ils utilisent XCode, tu peut etre sur que le surcout de developpement sera reporté sur les utilisateurs...

Cordialement


----------



## Ludopac (3 Août 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> D'abord cela reste a prouver.
> Ensuite, que c'est la meme version que celle que le grand public aura (je doute qu'Apple utilise le meme XCode que nous pour developper ses propres applications)
> Enfin, meme s'ils utilisent XCode, tu peut etre sur que le surcout de developpement sera reporté sur les utilisateurs...
> 
> Cordialement



Je ne suis pas convaincu. Quel serait leur intérêt de proposer différentes versions de Xcode ? Si on fait des recherches sur internet, on trouve rapidement des applications de grandes envergures développées avec Xcode.

Blizzard a développé World of Warcraft avec Xcode par exemple. C'est quand même pas rien...

Je comprend tout à fait que l'on préfère CodeWarrior et il avait sans doute ses avantages. Mais je crois qu'il ne faut pas dire que Xcode est uniquement fait pour le grand public. J'ai lu un article d'un autre développer qui disait que Xcode était plus rapide pour la compilaion que code warrior sur les Power Mac bi-processeur. Ça n'est pas le cas sur les autres machines, mais bon les professionnels ont sans aucun doute des machines puissantes. Je le constate moi même, la compilation sur mon iBook est extêmement plus longue que sur mon G4 bi-pro. Pourtant les processeurs sont des G4 et tournent à des fréquences très proche sur les 2 machines.

D'autres développeurs disent que CodeWarrior était meilleur qu'Xcode pour les applications Carbon mais que pour les applications Cocoa, Xcode est bien mieux. Ne serait-ce pas le cas ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Août 2005)

Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas convaincu. Quel serait leur intérêt de proposer différentes versions de Xcode ? Si on fait des recherches sur internet, on trouve rapidement des applications de grandes envergures développées avec Xcode.
> 
> Blizzard a développé World of Warcraft avec Xcode par exemple. C'est quand même pas rien...
> 
> ...




C'est sur, CodeWarrior est a la ramasse pour les projets Cocoa. Ne serait ce parcequ'Apple n'a jamais publié le format interne des fichier Nibs ce qui oblige de passer par InterfaceBuilder (qui est loin d'avoir le "look and feel" Apple à mon gout...)

Quand à la vitesse de compilation, j'ai justement un G4 bipro 2x1.25 et CW est presque deux fois plus rapide... (Header precompilé et optimisation off des deux cotés)

Cordialement


----------



## John Paris (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour, 

     Comme Didier, je pense que l'arrêt de Code Warrior sur Mac est une mauvaise nouvelle pour la plate-forme.


     La question fondamentale que les gens ne pose pas et que je trouve regrettable est : Avec quoi Apple développe ? 

     Je trouve que ne pas répondre à cette question et ne pas mettre les outils à disposition du "public des développeurs" constitue une pratique anticoncurrentielle. 

     J'admets (avec certaines réserves) qu'une entreprise ne publie pas le code source (ou du moins restreigne fortement l'accès au code) pour des raisons de protection de secret de fabrication ou d'intégrité du code. En contre partie, toute Api, toute documentation et tout outils permettant de générer du code devrait être public (et fourni avec le système d'exploitation). 

     Il ne faut pas oublier que Apple est aussi un éditeur de progiciel iWork iLife (etc...) et ne pas fournir ces instruments devrait relever de pratique anticoncurrentielle. 

       Je trouve que tout bon journaliste devrait faire pression sur ce sujet. Tout utilisateur « éclairé »  devrait faire pression pour qu&#8217;Apple sur  ce sujet ne soit pas un M$crosoft en puissance. Il faudrait qu&#8217;Apple ne soit pas  une  « Think Different » entreprise mais un entreprise qui «is Really Different ».

    Très amicalement,

                      John ,

   P.S: Ne pas donner l'ensemble des outils permettant de contrôler la chaîne de fabrication, c'est donner du grain à moudre à certains partisans intégristes du libre (Je tiens à préciser que je pense que tous ce qui font du libre ne sont pas des intégristes&#8230;et  j&#8217;apprécie beaucoup leur travail).


----------



## Ludopac (3 Août 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Quand à la vitesse de compilation, j'ai justement un G4 bipro 2x1.25 et CW est presque deux fois plus rapide... (Header precompilé et optimisation off des deux cotés)



En effet ça fait quand même une bonne différence. Gageons que les compilateurs qu'Intel fournira permettront une amélioration des performances.

Et puis je pense que le passage au x86 devrait permettre à d'autres concurrents de proposer des solutions Macs. Qui a racheté les compilateurs x86 de CodeWarrior ?


----------



## Bobbus (3 Août 2005)

John Paris a dit:
			
		

> La question fondamentale que les gens ne pose pas et que je trouve regrettable est : Avec quoi Apple développe ?



Peut-être que les ingénieurs Apple travaillent avec XCode tout simplement... Encore un adepte de la théorie du complot ?


Bob


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Certains utilisent Xcode 2.1


----------



## Didier Guillion (4 Août 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Certains utilisent Xcode 2.1



Ce n'est marqué nulle part. Il est simplement dit que les projets sont fournis au format XCode 2.1.

Cordialement


----------



## John Paris (4 Août 2005)

Bobbus a dit:
			
		

> ... Encore un adepte de la théorie du complot ?
> Bob



Non, je ne suis pas adepte de la théoriedu complot. Uniquement  d'une concurrence honnête.

P.S: Si j'avais été adepte de la théorie du complot, j'aurais pu dire:
  "Aux U.S.A., il y a beaucoup d&#8217;accord non publics entre entreprise. Par exemple quand on engage un procès, on peut obtenir un accord à l&#8217;amiable, le procès s&#8217;arrête et la recherche de la vérité disparaît.

   Si vraiment , j&#8217;étais parano , j&#8217;aurai pu dire que pour Microsoft, Apple ne sert qu&#8217;à faire croire à une véritable concurrence. La pomme ne servirait que de paravent contre les gens qui réclament que M$crosoft soit démantelé du fait de sa position dominante. J&#8217;aurai pu rappeler qu&#8217;à une époque, M$crosoft avait injecté de l&#8217;argent dans Apple alors que ce n &#8216;était pas son rôle de sauver un adversaire. J&#8217;aurai pu rappeler que vue les parts de marché d&#8217;Apple dans le monde (il faut parfois être réaliste), je me demande pourquoi M$crosoft entretient des développeurs pour fournir sa suite bureautique Office à OS X.  J&#8217;aurai pu aussi me poser des questions sur la stratégie industrielle de M$crosoft dans le fait de développer Internet Explaurer sur une plate-forme qui était à l&#8217;époque l&#8217;agonie." 

     Je ne l&#8217;ai pas fait. 

   Ne m&#8217;en veuillez pas si parfois mes écrits, vous paraissent un peu agressif, c&#8217;est  sans doute du fait que je ne maîtrise pas bien la langue...Dans la vie, je suis quelqu&#8217;un de trés gentil...


----------



## FredoMkb (4 Août 2005)

John Paris a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'en veuillez pas si parfois mes écrits, vous paraissent un peu agressif, c'est  sans doute du fait que je ne maîtrise pas bien la langue...


Heu... j'aimerais bien (et je ne doit pas être le seul) ne pas maîtriser la langue comme toi !   

C'est vrai, je pense aussi que M$ a besoin d'un concurrent comme Apple, et pas uniquement pour des raisons de monopole ou pas, mais aussi parce que Apple a été, et l'est encore ajourd'hui, une des entreprises pionnières dans le monde "impitoyable" de l'informatique.

Les avancées technologiques, aussi bien soft que hard, qu'Apple peut développer, sont autant de piste que M$ ne se prive pas de tester, voire carrément adopter (et même pomper), en imposant au passage des standards, vu ses parts de marché, et parfois même des formats propriétaires d'où il en tire autant de royalties...

Alors, complot ? ... non, juste du pragmatisme industriel poussé au paroxisme, au point d'aider ses concurrents (et sources d'inspiration) à demeurer vivants... je dirais que c'est, presque, un besoin de survie dans l'écosystème idustriel...

Mais, la question qu'on peut se poser c'est, est-ce qu'Apple aurait agît de la même manière si les rôles avaient été inversés avec Microsoft ?

On le saura peut-être un jour


----------



## Bobbus (5 Août 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est marqué nulle part. Il est simplement dit que les projets sont fournis au format XCode 2.1.



C'est quand même bizarre de voir ce genre de réactions.
Pour Apple, l'alternative est simple :
- soit ils disposent d'un IDE qui permet vraiment d'améliorer la productivité des développeurs et qui est d'une qualité suffisante pour que des développeurs (internes ou externes) puissent réellement travailler avec. Dans ce cas, je ne vois pas quel avantage Apple aurait à faire de la rétention et à ne le fournir qu'à ses développeurs maison. Au contraire, c'est dans son intérêt de diffuser le plus largement possible ces outils, ce qu'Apple fait avec XCode.
- soit ils ne disposent pas d'une version assez stable pour que ce soit intéressant de coder avec. Et dans ce cas, je ne vois pas qui aurait intérêt à l'utiliser. Et Apple n'a bien évidemment aucun intérêt à faire travailler ses ingénieurs avec !


----------



## Didier Guillion (5 Août 2005)

Bobbus a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même bizarre de voir ce genre de réactions.
> Pour Apple, l'alternative est simple :
> - soit ils disposent d'un IDE qui permet vraiment d'améliorer la productivité des développeurs et qui est d'une qualité suffisante pour que des développeurs (internes ou externes) puissent réellement travailler avec. Dans ce cas, je ne vois pas quel avantage Apple aurait à faire de la rétention et à ne le fournir qu'à ses développeurs maison. Au contraire, c'est dans son intérêt de diffuser le plus largement possible ces outils, ce qu'Apple fait avec XCode.
> - soit ils ne disposent pas d'une version assez stable pour que ce soit intéressant de coder avec. Et dans ce cas, je ne vois pas qui aurait intérêt à l'utiliser. Et Apple n'a bien évidemment aucun intérêt à faire travailler ses ingénieurs avec !



Parce que, comme l'explique (très justement) John Paris plus haut, Apple est à la fois concepteur de machine, de systeme d'exploitation et de logiciels.
Elle est donc en concurrence directe avec les autres éditeurs de logiciels sur ce troisieme marché.
Elle a tout interet a donner l'impression que les outils fonctionnent pour vendre machine et OS, mais pas suffisamment bien en réalité car cela aiderait les autres sociétés.

Cordialement


----------



## Eddy58 (5 Août 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Elle a tout interet a donner l'impression que les outils fonctionnent pour vendre machine et OS, mais pas suffisamment bien en réalité car cela aiderait les autres sociétés.
> 
> Cordialement



Donc, si on suit ton raisonnement, Apple calcul son coup pour que les autres développeurs travaillent en sous-régime ?? Bien pour OS X ça ! Franchement je vois pas l'avantage que tirerait Apple de faire ça, au contraire, ça serait comme se tirer dans le pied une telle attitude. Je trouve ça vraiment parano comme raisonnement... 
Perso j'utilise X-Code depuis 3 ans maintenant pour de l'Objective-Cocoa, sur des projets de plus en plus gourmands, et jusqu'ici il ne m'a jamais fait faux bon, et il s'améliore de version en version en plus.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

Juste pour vous donner mon expérience perso sur CodeWarrior.Travaillant sur Visual Studio, Borland Delphi 7, Windev 9 comme outils que j'utilise énomément. Puis CodeWarrior un peu moins. Et enfin XCode un peu...

De tous ces compilateurs, seul CodeWarrior qui n'évolue plus quelque soit la plate-forme. Je l'utilise encore pour développer des applications pour PalmOS. Ce le compilateur le mieux adapté pour cet environnement. Mais pour les autres plate-forme, on l'a laissé tombé. Le gros problème de CodeWarrior a été signalé à plusieurs reprises ici, la "facilité d'utilisation". Leur IDE n'a plus évolué depuis la version 7. Effectivement quand on a l'habitude de tour faire "à la mano", il est tout à fait adapté.
Même Windev 9 propose des outils RAD et L4G beaucoup plus performant...

Je pense que Metrowerk a "tout" perdu quand il a été racheté par Freescale (Motorola à l'époque). Ce compilateur devient trop dépendant de Motorola. C'est certainement la raison pour laquelle ils n'ont pas pu sortir un compilateur optimisé pour les G5 d'IBM.

Quand on regarde sur leur site, je me demande si dans l'avenir proche ils ne vont pas laisser tomber aussi la plate-forme PalmOS pour ne se consacrer qu'à des micro-contrôleurs/DSP/embed et peut-être Linux parce qu'ils ont déjà vendu la version x86 à une société tiers...


----------



## Bobbus (6 Août 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Elle a tout interet a donner l'impression que les outils fonctionnent pour vendre machine et OS, mais pas suffisamment bien en réalité car cela aiderait les autres sociétés.



Tu as l'air vraiment attaché à démontrer qu'Apple veut absolument tout faire pour emmerder les développeurs. Ça me paraît complètement absurde, mais admettons le principe.
Les développeurs qu'Apple chercherait donc à empêcher de programmer sont donc, schématiquement, de grandes catégories :
- les gros éditeurs, Adobe, Microsoft, etc. Pour ceux là, il me paraît clair (mais tu vas peut-être me dire le contraire) qu'Apple fait tout pour les avoir de son côté, ne serait-ce que parce que Mac OS X sans Photoshop ou Office, ce serait le début de la fin pour Apple.
- les petits éditeurs, de sharewares, et autres applications plus simples mais tout autant indispensables. Ceux-là aussi, il te paraît clair qu'Apple veut absolument les empêcher d'être productif. A mon avis, Apple n'a aucun problème au contraire à être en concurrence directe avec eux. Ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils apportent un vrai dynamisme à la plateforme, parce qu'Apple n'a aucun scrupule à reprendre les idées qui semblent bonnes et à les pousser plus loin (comme l'a démontré l'affaire Konfabulator/Dashboard) et parce que de toutes façons, c'est évident qu'Apple ne joue pas dans la même cour que les petits développeurs en terme de ressources disponibles !

Bref, je ne vois vraiment pas où se trouve la concurrence qu'Apple pourrait avoir peur d'affronter et qui justifierait de limiter la qualité d'XCode.

Bob


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Août 2005)

Et bien, en tant qu'auteur et éditeur de mes propres logiciels sur Mac j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'Apple fait tout pour nous couler. Il y a un grand mépris de leur part et une volonté délibérée de fausser la communication entre les petits developpeurs et leurs clients.

Quelques exemples. Dans XCode la seule technologie 100% Apple c'est bien AppleScript Studio.
Cela fait 3 ans que le deboggeur ne fonctionne pas, et Apple ne fait strictement rien.
Tu t'imagine bosser sans deboggeur, comme dans les années 1980 en truffant ton code de log ?

Des qu'Apple prends un tournant radical dans sa gamme, passage Mac OS 9 à Unix, passage sur 80x86, aussitot la communication s'est "La transition est hyper simple", donc puisque c'est si simple les clients te poussent au fesses, "Apple la dit, c'est hyper simple". Et si cela ne marche pas rapidement, tu passe pour un incapable.

Une version de Mac OS X, la 10.3, a introduit un bug qui a planté une de mes appli. Aucune réponse a mes bugs reports. Il a fallut un an pour que cela soit corrigé. Quand Apple a un probleme avec Final Cut ou équivalent, la nouvelle version de Mac OS X sort le lendemain.

Des exemples comme ca, j'en ai a la pelle. Cela fait des années que cela s'accumule et empire. Alors, permet moi de ne plus me faire aucune illusion sur la politique de la Pomme.

Cordialement


----------



## John Paris (6 Août 2005)

Avec les moyens modernes de communications (Blog...etc etc), Si l'information n'était pas  "vérouillée", on en serait beaucoup plus sur leur façon de travailler ...



			
				Bobbus a dit:
			
		

> ...  les petits éditeurs, de sharewares, et autres applications plus simples mais tout autant indispensables.
> Bob



Justement, avec Xcode, la personne dans son coin, peut developper une  partie de ces idées mais  passer d'un stade artisanal pur à un stade industriel et commercial est quasiment impossible s'il n'y a pas de volonté politique (accord d'entreprise à entreprise entre grose entitée tel qu' Adobe, Micorsoft).

Honnêtement, je vois mal une équipe de 10 développeurs travailler ensemble avec Xcode.  Il faudrait obligatoirement avoir d&#8217;autres d&#8216;outils. Ces outils devront être développé par d&#8217;autres personnes et le coût de ces personnes fera qu&#8217;en définitive, le logiciel développé ne sera pas assez compétitif.

 En supposant qu&#8217;un « industriel » de taille  moyenne veuille rentrer sur un marché et mette assez de cash pour pouvoir lancer un soft. cet industriel est sûr qu&#8217;au bout d&#8217;un certain temps, il devra renouveler  son investissement de base car il y aura un changement sur le socle de la plate-forme. Il ne le fera pas car ce ne sera alors pas rentable.


  S'il n&#8217;y avait pas de rétention d&#8217;information, il est sûr que dans les pays émergeant avec le coup de la main d&#8217;½uvre, on pourrait voir se développer de vrai fabricant de progiciel. Il n&#8217;en ait rien. On ne voit pour l&#8217;instant que des sociétés de service qui travaillent à partir des briques fournie par les constructeurs. Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de savoir ou de langue (cf Inde): Certaines firmes y mettent des centres de recherche&#8230;Il prenne l&#8217;intelligence mais la bloque pour que cela ne passe pas au stade industriel dans le pays lui-même.


 Cordialement 
    Max


----------



## NightWalker (6 Août 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Des qu'Apple prends un tournant radical dans sa gamme, passage Mac OS 9 à Unix, passage sur 80x86, aussitot la communication s'est "La transition est hyper simple", donc puisque c'est si simple les clients te poussent au fesses, "Apple la dit, c'est hyper simple". Et si cela ne marche pas rapidement, tu passe pour un incapable.


Sur ce point je suis d'accord avec toi... à l'époque d'OS 9, Apple invite à tous les développeurs à programmer surtout en Pascal et utiliser leur technologies Quickdraw... Mais dès qu'il passe sous OS X... plus rien. Pas de communication, aucun outil qui permet de faire le portage. Metrowerk avec tant bien que mal a pu sortir une version Carbon... mais avec beaucoup de lacune...

Du coup on a décidé de ne plus porter notre logiciel, gros logiciel sur OS X. En fait on a arrêté sn développement...


----------



## Ulyxes (6 Août 2005)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> qui se préoccupe encore de développer pour Mac ?


Il y a beaucoup ! J&#8217;en connais au moins un  


			
				Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> Je connais d'autres développeurs qui se plaignaient aussi de XCode et qui sont plutôt satisfait de la version actuelle.


Voir plus loin


			
				Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> Exemple, sous Mac OS 9 pour les clients ftp, fetch n'avait pas beaucoup de concurrent.


Si, TRANSMIT : http://www.panic.com/transmit/ (équivalent en mieux de  WS_FTP sous Zindoze), que j&#8217;utilise toujours (Classic et X) ; bien plus pratique que Fetch 


			
				John Paris a dit:
			
		

> ... je pense que l'arrêt de CodeWarrior sur Mac est une mauvaise nouvelle ...


Voir plus loin [/QUOTE]


			
				John Paris a dit:
			
		

> La question fondamentale que les gens ne pose pas et que je trouve regrettable est : Avec quoi Apple développe ?
> Je trouve que ne pas répondre à cette question et ne pas mettre les outils à disposition du "public des développeurs" constitue une pratique anticoncurrentielle.


Pas du tout, on a le droit de fabriquer quelque chose pour soi et de ne pas le vendre.

Ayant travaillé chez plusieurs constructeurs, je peux dire ceci :

- j&#8217;ai toujours connu des outils internes, plus puissants et plus avancés que ceux qui étaient commercialisés, parfois même, ils n&#8217;étaient pas mis à la disposition des autres services!
- entre développer un outil interne et en faire un produit vendable, il y a une sacré marge :
. d&#8217;abord la question se pose de savoir s&#8217;il y a un marché. Ensuite il faut le packager, le fiabiliser, le rendre convivial, créer des documentation utilisateurs, former les commerciaux et les distributeurs.
Qui dit produit dit maintenance, formation interne, formation des clients, hot-line etc... etc...


			
				Bobbus a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que les ingénieurs Apple travaillent avec XCode tout simplement... Encore un adepte de la théorie du complot ?


Voir plus loin


			
				John Paris a dit:
			
		

> "Aux U.S.A., il y a beaucoup d&#8217;accord non publics entre entreprise. Par exemple quand on engage un procès, on peut obtenir un accord à l&#8217;amiable, le procès s&#8217;arrête et la recherche de la vérité disparaît.


En France aussi, mais beaucoup de gens s&#8217;entêtent en refusant de transiger.



			
				Eddy58 a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas l'avantage que tirerait Apple de faire ça, au contraire, ça serait comme se tirer dans le pied une telle attitude. Je trouve ça vraiment parano comme raisonnement...


Je trouve aussi qu&#8217;il y a un peu de paranoïa ici 
Il n&#8217;y a pas de complot     :

- un peu d&#8217;historique : 

CodeWarrior (et d&#8217;autres) sont apparus alors que le seul IDE fourni par Apple était MPW, outil très puissant, - avec, en plus des fenêtres habituelles (édition, exécution, debug), une fenêtre principale avec un MPW-Shell transcrit du Shell UNIX, mais hélas pas le Shell UNIX : il fallait s&#8217;investir - mais difficile et long à maîtriser, moins convivial que d&#8217;autres IDE de la même époque, documentation énorme (des milliers de pages...) mais peu pratique, manque d&#8217;exemples : il fallait vraiment &#8220;toucher sa bille&#8221; et Apple considérait qu&#8217;un outil destiné à des pros n&#8217;avait pas besoin d&#8217;être convivial et facile comme les outils &#8220;grand public&#8221;.
- Or XCode s&#8217;est aligné sur le mode de fonctionnement de tous les IDE traditionnels et pas sur celui de MPW
Encore récemment beaucoup développaient encore sous MPW, trouvant que ProjectBuilder et XCode ensuite constituaient une régression. Mais Apple a cessé de la faire évoluer et ne l&#8217;a jamais &#8220;Carbonisé&#8221;.

- Xcode a tellement évolué que le besoin d&#8217;un outil comme CodeWarrior se fait moins sentir : CodeWarrior est victime de la &#8220;concurrence&#8221; de XCode, AMHA.


----------



## John Paris (6 Août 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pas du tout, on a le droit de fabriquer quelque chose pour soi et de ne pas le vendre.



Je ne conteste pas la chose. Votre agument ne contredit en rien ce que j'ai écrit.



			
				Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> --
> En France aussi, mais beaucoup de gens s&#8217;entêtent en refusant de transiger.



Ils veulent peut être simplement que justice leur  soit faite.
Définition de justice: Vertu morale qui fait rendre à chacun ce qui lui est du. Bon droit: avoir la justice de son coté...



			
				Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> --
> Qui dit produit dit ...



Pourquoi parlez vous de produit ?

Regarder quels sont les garanties des logiciels. Pour certains, ils ne méritent pas le nom de produits...



			
				Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> --
> Xcode a tellement évolué que le besoin d&#8217;un outil comme CodeWarrior se fait moins sentir : CodeWarrior est victime de la &#8220;concurrence&#8221; de XCode...



Amha, Code Warrior n'a pu evoluer car les dev n'avait pas accès à ce qui faut pour le faire evoluer vers  Cocoa. 
Si par hasard,  vous avez  accès au format des fichiers  Nibs,  merci de le rendre public, ce serait utile pour beaucoup de monde.

Très amicalement

P.s:  Dans votre post, je ne vois honnêtement pas d'arguments disant que la fin de code Warrior pour Mac est une bonne nouvelle. Ai je raison ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Août 2005)

John Paris a dit:
			
		

> Si par hasard,  vous avez  accès au format des fichiers  Nibs,  merci de le rendre public, ce serait utile pour beaucoup de monde.



Yes!!!! Bien dit !
je suis intéressé aussi... Car Apple a consruit son OS sur le Libre, mais je ne vois toujours pas ce qu'elle a apporté de nouveau au Libre... C'est limite pillage, non ?

Qui construirait une application commerciale sur des ressources opaque comme les Nibs?

On parlait au dessus de MPW:  quand Apple a décidé unilatéralement d'abandonner MPW (le systeme de developpement "officiel")  au rique de plonger dans la mouise les développeurs qui les avaient écoutés, une demande a été fait de mettre MPW en Open Source. L'équipe de MPW était d'accord, mais Apple à dit : "Non". C'est à dire : "On prefere le brûler plutot que de vous aider à sortir du mauvais pas ou l'on vous a fourré". 

C'est une réaction correcte et humaine, ca ?


Cordialement


----------



## NightWalker (6 Août 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> ... Car Apple a consruit son OS sur le Libre, mais je ne vois toujours pas ce qu'elle a apporté de nouveau au Libre... C'est limite pillage, non ?


Je me permet d'intervenir sur ce point seulement... la seule de libre dans OS X c'est Darwin, et Apple a toujours rendu toutes les améliorations et sécurisations de Darwin à la communauté Open... 

Après, tout ce qui concerne le GUI, c'est la propriété d'Apple... ils ne sont donc pa obligés de le rendre Open...

Maintenant, tout le monde a reprocher à Apple d'avoir piller Konqueror pour faire Safari... Effectivement au début, Apple se contente de rendre Open uniquement les améliorations qu'ils ont apporté au niveau du noyau, mais les nouveautés. Entre autre le fait que Safari a réussi à passer avec succès le test Acid2, mais Apple n'a rien fait pour rendre Konqueror compatible avec ce test aussi. Résultat des courses, apple a rendu public sa technologie Webcore. Chose drôle, depuis... Konqueror a aussi réussi le test Acid2... ZDNet et PCInpact


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet d'intervenir sur ce point seulement... la seule de libre dans OS X c'est Darwin, et Apple a toujours rendu toutes les améliorations et sécurisations de Darwin à la communauté Open...
> 
> Après, tout ce qui concerne le GUI, c'est la propriété d'Apple... ils ne sont donc pa obligés de le rendre Open...
> 
> Maintenant, tout le monde a reprocher à Apple d'avoir piller Konqueror pour faire Safari... Effectivement au début, Apple se contente de rendre Open uniquement les améliorations qu'ils ont apporté au niveau du noyau, mais les nouveautés. Entre autre le fait que Safari a réussi à passer avec succès le test Acid2, mais Apple n'a rien fait pour rendre Konqueror compatible avec ce test aussi. Résultat des courses, apple a rendu public sa technologie Webcore. Chose drôle, depuis... Konqueror a aussi réussi le test Acid2... ZDNet et PCInpact



Oui, c'est que je dit, Apple a pris Darwin, et elle l'a rendu. Je n'appelle pas cela un avancement mais un respect obligatoire du contrat. Mais les autres techno 100% Apple, combien sont Open Source ?

Quand a WebCore, je me rappelle des polémiques sur les sources rendus non commentés... Or un source c'est des commentaires avec du code dedant.

Cordialement


----------



## NightWalker (6 Août 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est que je dit, Apple a pris Darwin, et elle l'a rendu. Je n'appelle pas cela un avancement mais un respect obligatoire du contrat. Mais les autres techno 100% Apple, combien sont Open Source ?


Projets Open Source d'Apple 




			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Quand a WebCore, je me rappelle des polémiques sur les sources rendus non commentés... Or un source c'est des commentaires avec du code dedant.


Non, c'était les codes Konqueror modifiés par Apple et rendus à la communauté Open qui n'avait pas été accompagnés des explications... C'est après seulement que Apple a rendu sa technologie, WebCore, à la comunauté Open, puisque WebCore en lui même contient les bilbiothèques KHTML. D'ailleurs les API's sont encours de réalisation...


----------



## Ulyxes (6 Août 2005)

John Paris a dit:
			
		

> P.s: Dans votre post, je ne vois honnêtement pas d'arguments disant que la fin de code Warrior pour Mac est une bonne nouvelle. Ai je raison ?


Je n&#8217;écris nulle part que la fin de CodeWarrior est une bonne nouvelle.



			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> ... une demande a été fait de mettre MPW en Open Source. L'équipe de MPW était d'accord, mais Apple à dit : "Non". C'est à dire : "On prefere le brûler plutot que de vous aider à sortir du mauvais pas ou l'on vous a fourré".
> 
> C'est une réaction correcte et humaine, ca ?
> 
> Cordialement


J&#8217;ai suivi et participé à cette discussion à l&#8217;époque :

- d&#8217;abord Apple a mis plusieurs années avant d&#8217;annoncer officiellement l&#8217;arrêt des développements de MPW ; cela se sentait mais il n&#8217;y avait rien à faire pour leur faire dire ce qu&#8217;il en était, en particulier s'il y aurait une version MacOS X ou non. Ce flou a conduit quelques-uns à abandonner le développement sur Mac 

- le problème pour ces développeurs était que MPW était arrêté alors que son successeur ProjectBuilder ne leur semblait pas dépasser le niveau de la cheville de MPW

- ensuite beaucoup ont supplié Apple de &#8220;Carboniser&#8221; MPW ; Apple n&#8217;a même pas répondu. Bien sûr qu&#8217;il fallait comprendre que c&#8217;était non, mais impossible de leur arracher ce &#8220;non&#8221;.

A noter que l&#8217;équipe de développement de MPW était tout à fait partante pour le faire, mais on leur confiait d&#8217;autres tâches (ils corrigeaient des bugs et sortaient de nouvelles versions &#8220;en perruque&#8221; par solidarité avec les développeurs mais sans ordre d&#8217;Apple et sans être payés pour leurs heures sups, et il était clair qu&#8217;Apple ne maintiendrait pas à la fois MPW et XCode (ProjetctBuilder au moment de cette polémique)

- beaucoup de développeurs ont alors supplié Apple, puisque ce dernier ne le maintenait plus, de mettre MPW en Open source, et il y avait plein de gens prêts à le reprendre bénévolement : rien à faire, le mur 

L&#8217;histoire de l&#8217;informatique est un éternel recommencement


----------



## John Paris (7 Août 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> L&#8217;histoire de l&#8217;informatique est un éternel recommencement



[font=&quot]Ce que vous faites là, c&#8217;est typiquement une "dialectique de sophiste"     .

Toujours est il, que les developpeurs Codewarriors ont un pb.







[/font]


----------



## grenoble (9 Août 2005)

Juste pour répondre à quelques interrogations, il semblerait en effet que les équipes directement rattachées à l'OS travaille sur une version trèèès particulière d'XCode, une version hybride entr'aperçu lors d'un atelier à la dernière WWDC. Cette version intègre surtout des outils collaboratifs plus poussés permettant de bosser plus facilement en équipe et plus robuste. L'Interface Builder que nous connaissons ne serait pas du tout le même, mais un truc maison très particulier limite rafistolage, mais pas vu.
A la WWDC, il y a eu une rumeur persistante qui disait que 2 personnes en interne avaient hacké CW pour avoir du Cocoa et compiler sous GCC... Pas plus d'infos à ce jour.

Chez Adobe, pour avoir quelques amis, le passage sous Xcode n'est que l'ultime chaînon de leur process de dév. Ils travaillent tous sur des librairies détachées totalement des plates-formes, puis quelques binômes bossent seulement à la conversion finale vers les librairies spécifiques puis au compilo. Ceci explique par exemple des interfaces très XP en ce moment chez Adobe.

La disparition de CW est une mauvaise nouvelle, mais c'était un secret de polichinelle depuis 1 an. Le passage à Intel chatouille maintenant Borland qui, m'a t'on dit, a recruté dans ce sens ces derniers temps... W&S.


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour,




			
				grenoble a dit:
			
		

> La disparition de CW est une mauvaise nouvelle, mais c'était un secret de polichinelle depuis 1 an. Le passage à Intel chatouille maintenant Borland qui, m'a t'on dit, a recruté dans ce sens ces derniers temps... W&S.



Depuis Kylix, on attend avec imaptience le portage de Delphi sous OS X. Ce sera un moyen rapide de porter nos applis sous OS X x86...


----------



## John Paris (9 Août 2005)

Merci à Grenoble pour toutes ces informations. Elles sont top       

Si quelq'un a des informations sur les process de developpements et des outils qu'utilisent d'autres  sociétés, ce  serait trés instructif pour voir comment on peut faire de dev "professionnel" sans utiliser  CodeWarriors...

En vous remerciant

    John Paris


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Août 2005)

Super informations Grenoble, cela rejoint ce que je supposait.

Ce serait vraiment intéressant de connaitre les environnement de développement pour des projets d'origine diverses et de taille conséquente.

Par exemple, le Finder, XCode, Cocoa sont développés avec quoi ?

Cordialement


----------

